# Halloween Contact Lenses



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Just to remind everyone, quality soft Halloween Contact Lenses are out there (and, no, I don't make them) -- they usually have to be ordered and take a few days to get from your practitioner. 

Here are Wildfire Wild Eyes on a staff member a few years ago:










-Doc


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I have 3 pair of lenses , no costume is complete without the right lens. They will make an ordinary costume out of this world.


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

I must agree. I have 2 pairs myself. My black scleras are a huge hit with people. I get stares from people who work with me at the haunted house. I almost expected to be cool with them, but they still get weirded out by them.


I highly reccomend fxeyes.com if anyone is looking for a pair. They are a little more expensive, but are very professional. They really take pride in what they do and communicate well with the customers.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't cheap out on your lenses. Get the professional ones. You can do serious damage to your eyes if they are not the right type. I wish I could wear contacts. But, if I could, I would make sure to get good ones and take care of my eyes.


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

shadowopal said:


> Don't cheap out on your lenses. Get the professional ones. You can do serious damage to your eyes if they are not the right type. I wish I could wear contacts. But, if I could, I would make sure to get good ones and take care of my eyes.


My thoughts exactly. I went to my eye doctor and got measurements for my eyes and his proffesional opion on the subject. So I had my contacts custom fitted and they ended up costing me $300.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

shadowopal said:


> Don't cheap out on your lenses. Get the professional ones. You can do serious damage to your eyes if they are not the right type. I wish I could wear contacts. But, if I could, I would make sure to get good ones and take care of my eyes.


Good point. Being an eye doc, I should have made that point...d-oh!

Why can't you wear contacts? Very few patients can't.

-Doc


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

*contacts*



ZombieHunter said:


> My thoughts exactly. I went to my eye doctor and got measurements for my eyes and his proffesional opion on the subject. So I had my contacts custom fitted and they ended up costing me $300.


Smart thing to do! I wish all my patients thought that way before they screwed up their eyes by trying "cheapie" non-prescribed lenses.

-Doc


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Dr. TerrorEyes said:


> Why can't you wear contacts? Very few patients can't.
> 
> -Doc


Diabetic with early stages of rhetenopothy (spelling is probably off on that one). Asked my Opthomologist and he said he wouldn't reccomend it. That's enough for me. I'm a miniature painter. So, my vision is very important to me. Not going to risk it. Besides, I don't mind glasses. I've had them for 27 years now.


----------



## ZombieHunter (Jul 17, 2009)

Dr. TerrorEyes said:


> Smart thing to do! I wish all my patients thought that way before they screwed up their eyes by trying "cheapie" non-prescribed lenses.
> 
> -Doc


Well the way I see it (no pun intended), vision is my favorite sense. I would be lost without it, and am so greatful to have it. There's so many beautiful things to see in this world. To live a life in darkness would be the worst sort of torture. 

That being said, I'd never risk something so valuable to me.


----------

